# Selling Bridesmaid Dresses and Mother of Bride Dresses on Ebay! Bargin Prices!



## tashaclaire

Hi all Brides to be! 

I am selling my two bridesmaid dresses on ebay. I am also selling two mother of the bride outfits. 

Please check them out! They are in perfect condition! 

LINK 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260599888898&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I also have three Raylia Designer Bridesmaid dresses (not on ebay yet) for sale. 

LINK

https://www.rayliadesigns.com/galle...1522&sname=&cname=MAIDS&cat_id=28&subcat_id=0

Thanks

Natasha


----------

